# If you think I'm hot.



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

All of The Bell Tree ladies that like Fabio, say 'I'.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 15, 2009)

lol that's kinda conceited   but hey, whatever's clever


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

HELL YA<33333333333
♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

oh and I
x]


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> lol that's kinda conceited   but hey, whatever's clever


If telling the truth is conceited...

Then yes.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes (XD) But i'm hotter ;D


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

i thought this was already discussed in teh jacked up family x)

yes, all the ladies think your hawt.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

AHHHH<33333333333333333333
HOLYY SHI---
xD

I x infinity<3333
heh.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Why just the ladies? 
We have a lot of bi and gay people here.
):


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

lawl hell yah again i mean after all ur hooked with 4 girls here lmao


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Why just the ladies?
> We have a lot of bi and gay people here.
> ):


I'm all for gays (and bisexuals, that's even better).

But I'm straight, so...

Haha, ladies, ladies, one at a time...


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 15, 2009)

I won't answer the question myself :l
But yes, the ladies do apparently think you are hot.  Congratulations


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lawl hell yah again i mean after all ur hooked with 4 girls here lmao


Heh te kitteh sisters FTW! <333

Ekk <33
Hell yeahh you're hawwt<33


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

lawl gabby<3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

Oyus. 
<3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lawl gabby<3


heh

<3333


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

....

arrogance....):


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> arrogance....):


&& Sexiness

xDD
lolol.

I<33myWYFEY


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll say yes anyway


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

My sister would probably think you were hot.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> arrogance....):


If telling the truth is arrogance...

Then yes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not voting. 
Arrogant guys totally turn me off. 
Sowie.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a girl? Or are you bi/gay?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a girl.
I'm straight.

[lawl gabs]


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My sister would probably think you were hot.
> think you were hot
> you were hot
> were hot
> were


were?
When was he not hawt


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never.

And coffeebean!, I will win your heart.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my sister never saw him.

He'll be hot once my sister sees him.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find her, show her now, and type her reaction.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead and try. x]
Supercilious guys equals not my type.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

She's not here right now.

I'll PM you her reaction once I show her what you look like.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

Coffeh is MINE xD


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

fabio has 2 many girl us kittys shouldn't even try lawl


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> fabio has 2 many girl us kittys shouldn't even try lawl


No, no, try. Try!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

Meh.

I'm sexier.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> I'm sexier.


Sexy-off?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUN-DUN-DUN


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

i think im going to puke out my intestines. you=scary poor girls


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

Quite


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but really.

Sexy-off?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

You sure you don't work at Abercrombie?


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexxy of NOW


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

pssh sexy off fabio will crush you


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> I'm sexier.


Pics for proof. Now.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 15, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> i think im going to puke out my intestines. you=scary poor girls


Whats with that attitude?????


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You sure you don't work at Abercrombie?


Radio Shack.

So close.

I own dozens of Abercrombie & Fitch apparel, however.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 15, 2009)

You're kinda skinny.  But don't worry, puberty hits some later than others


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

You're on.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

oh my.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

fabio wins


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> All of The Bell Tree ladies that like Fabio, say 'I'.


in spite of a old thread 

YOUR HAWT

XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> You're kinda skinny.  But don't worry, puberty hits some later than others


Well, I'm a five foot five seventeen year old Italian man. Yes, I'm skinny. Would you rather me be fat?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.

Guess you didn't get my joke then.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> You're on.


Oh good gawd.
That's disgusting.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

rofl.. thats funny. go diglet!


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

pity on the poor innocent girls who have to read this. ''i'm sexy no me no me bahh keep to your self''


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Post a REAL picture of yourself to back up those claims, son.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

My sister got home.

She said your NOT hot.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> pity on the poor innocent girls who have to read this. ''i'm sexy no me no me bahh keep to your self''


Jealousy isn't a good thing to have, my friend.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEWWWWWWWWWWWWW EWWWWWWWWWWWW THAT IS SOOOOOO DISCUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Post a REAL picture of yourself to back up those claims, son.


Thisthisthisthis.

Do it nao.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

To be honest I don't actually think I have any of myself.

I shall look though.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

Diglett for mayor whooo!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> You're on.
> 
> Eye-piercing picture


<big><big><big>o_e</big></big></big>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabio, did you see my post?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nynaeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheh, I'm taller than you. Six foot one.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither is- nevermind. 

EDIT: I'm Fabio's height =3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Fabio, did you see my post?


You're lying.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, EVERYONE is taller than me, haha.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

She said your cute but not drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabio, get more hawt pictures and I can make a randomization of them. =D


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'm shorter ;~;


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yawn jealousy of a concetied little boy no im sorry try again.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

I only have a really old one and a really blurry one.

I'll see if I can get a recent one.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My sister got home.
> 
> She said your NOT hot.


BURN
lol


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> She said your cute but not drop dead gorgeous.


I'll settle for that.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabio, get more hawt pictures and I can make a randomization of them. =D


This.
Brownie points if it involves you being wet.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabio, get more hawt pictures and I can make a randomization of them. =D


Those are the only two I really use for MySpace... There _is_ another picture, but it's not hawt.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> She said your cute AND drop dead gorgeous.


.................. i dont want to say anything meaaaan so
FIXED


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's the other one. I don't look hot, though. No shirt off or tight shirt or sexy sunglasses. It's funny/cute.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Spoon.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh wow.


This is interesting.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Spoon.


CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## lilypad (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> All of The Bell Tree ladies that like Fabio, say 'I'.


I  ^_^


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

You look so different in your video. =P


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

i showed my friend= Girl On Msn And she said your smoking hot. Lol!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheese Spoon!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> You look so different in your video. =P


Really? How so?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Random <_<


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 15, 2009)

i put the second yes because it means no to me


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and RiiRii are like that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> i put the second yes because it means no to me


Well, it means 'Yes'.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

My friend said I. =d


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes must mean No in his parallel universe.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2009)

Sure, why not.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reporting(lol)


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 15, 2009)

what ever you say... binky boy. XD


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :O    Talk about enjoying life but don't forget vanilla ice cream.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just look different. But it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't really dressed for sexytime in the video (American Eagle shirt and jeans) but in the pictures, I am.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

Did I miss any pics while I was away?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke my friend ...
@Furry Sparks: You might have missed the spoon picture.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Did I miss any pics while I was away?


Here.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Ha. I think you looked better in your video. 
I'm so strange. ^-^


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow 13 users are reading a topic abut you.......


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> wow 13 users are reading a topic abut you.......


12 now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm still up for the sexy-off. I think he left, though.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 15, 2009)

lol
Well, can't say your ugly...
but can't say your hawt too
your medium


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> lol
> Well, can't say your ugly...
> but can't say your hawt too
> your medium


Good gawd Bita your signature stretches the forum. >__<


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does......... um, so you just wanted to find out if other people thought you were hot, fabio?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't need to find out, I already knew.

Just wanted the public recognition.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

I said this once and I'm going to say it again xP
You're hawt xD happeh nao?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 15, 2009)

Someone has a large ego to feed.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Someone has a large ego to feed.


If telling the truth means large ego...

Then yes.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that seems kind of, well arrogant, but if that's what you want to do I'm not here stoppin you..


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

sexy-off?
like who is sexier?
well i dont think im hawt, but ill participate......well ill try...
i took pics from my cell phone, but idk if i can get em on here...well ill try


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:|
</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

<small><small><small><small><small><small>Really. </small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Guys, yes, I'm an arrogant *censored.5.0*.

But when you look like this...


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Guys, yes, I'm an arrogant *censored.5.0*.
> 
> But when you look like this...


it's ok, we need to balance the humble people and the arrogant people out.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Guys, yes, I'm an arrogant *censored.5.0*.
> 
> But when you look like this...


Arrogance one of the worst qualities. 
I see no point in being hot if you're arrogant. I mean if you're going to rub it in everyone's face... <_< 

John, I like being humble. =P


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

You've been hot for ... 1 hour.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look at it as rubbing it in everyone's faces, look at it as...

Spreading the hot.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

you should have oddcrazyme make you a stick avatar saying fabiosonfire
                                                                                                   even hawter than odd.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain doesn't think like that. You have yet to woo me. Which is probably going to be impossible. x]


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*twitches* ok, if that's what you want to say....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually knew me, you'd think different. Trust me.

Unless you dislike popular, attractive guys.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's definitely rubbing it in everyone's face.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing though.
The hot popular guys are usually arrogant.

You can take that however you want to take it. 

Sure, they might be fun to look at but in the end I can't even have a conversation with them with out them bragging about themselves. =|

In the end I don't give a *censored.2.0* about looks if you're arrogant. There's a difference between being confident and being conceited.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta give and take, babe. I can't be perfect.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, in the end everyone's good looks go away, but there personality stays.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Losers FTW.
Any brethren out there?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> In the end I don't give a *censored.2.0* about looks if you're arrogant. There's a difference between being confident and being conceited.


Yep, I agree John.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, while I still have my looks, I'm gonna *censored.3.0*ing live it up, and get laid as many times as possible.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, then you'll have a short life with many std's


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabio is allowed to rub it in everyone's face because he is so hot.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Called a condom, buddy.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get laid for your looks.

That's....

sad.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

cant we just stop the fighting? Fabio is hot. End of story.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Fabio is allowed to rub it in everyone's face because he is so hot.


See, Kolvo knows what he's talking about.

It's funny, all of the original Bell Tree members know how it is.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condoms have a 2% fail rate.
Just putting it out there.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> cant we just stop the fighting? Fabio is hot. End of story.


: D


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


condoms don't always work....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the chance.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> cant we just stop the fighting? Fabio is hot. End of story.


How can you actually defend his arrogant actions? Just because he's hot?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you, my friend, should go out and do people.
Remember, rape is just surprise sex.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say whatever you want. Older member or not I truly don't care. Sometimes rubbing it in people's faces just make the humble ones feel worse about themselves.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said anybody wasn't hot. I'm saying I'm hot.

TravisTouchdown, I will and am.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I never saw this side of you.
Wow. Just wow.
<small><small><small><small><small><small>ShamWow!</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

<big>BEHOLD







<big>*WANT SOMETHING RANDOMIZED LIKE THIS FOR YOURSELF?

YOU CAN.

GO TO THE JUBSTAN AND FURRY SPARKS SHOP IN THE MARKET PLACE!*</big></big>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Courtesy of Jubstan, people. Wear it proudly.





http://fsandjubs.co.cc/i/fabio/fabio.png


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you said that anybody wasn't hot.

It makes me quite sad to see people like this. Especially the ones that say it doesn't matter because you're hot. They aggravate me. Personality over looks girls. And one day it's going to smack us in the face. =/


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what "side" are talking about the sensible side? If you are, then you haven't been around coffeh enough.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> BEHOLD


That is the best and most truthful picture ever.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^-^

It's called low self esteem. And I have it. John knows!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Courtesy of Jubstan, people. Wear it proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.can i wear it


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! EVERYONE should be wearing this!


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE HELL.
I've been living a lie.
I'll be right back. I've got some thinking to do.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, call it low self esteem, being humble whatever.  Being arrogant is not something to be proud of.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I should be going too.
I'll go find a corner to cry in.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will proudly wear this!


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except if you are Fabio.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But being too hot for the lord himself is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 15, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sad.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

can i wear it too? i do believe i was the first to call you cute on tbt
xD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> can i wear it too? i do believe i was the first to call you cute on tbt
> xD


Of course!

Ignore the haters, people. They're jealous!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone can wear it, there are 9 frames in it, and a 10th one as a plug for my shop.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes lord fabio.the haters are jealous...


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, we just want to talk some sense into you guys who think that being "hot" is all there is to life. what's up with the "lord" thing?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm seventeen years old.

It _is_ all that matters.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shakes head* what what.where am I.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about going to college? something that REALY matters.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to the University of Southern California for film.

Any other questions?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama will have screwed us over by then.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HEY.


Shush up.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dun hate on obama xO


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

A fellow member wanted me to comment on this post saying I should take some type of 'sense' or something to you people. I haven't personally been involved in this thread, yet... But now I suppose I am. Here are a few notes I'd like to make before proceeding.

Firstly, I refuse to make any remarks on whether 'Fabio' is 'hot'. It isn't my place to say nor is it the time. Secondly, I'm only making this post to state my opinion based on what I've read on the past couple of pages.

Like coffeebean! said, arrogance is really something you shouldn't be proud of. Sure, you'll get some of the dumb cheerleaders falling for you and giving you head to no end until they die with STDs. The thing is, you'll never actually get someone with an elegant type of personality to spend time with you. Why? Well, one, there are very few people out there who are able to tolerate arrogant jerks who can't stop discussion how 'handsome' or 'beautiful' they are. It's intolerable to me, in some ways and depending on the person we're talking about. But generally speaking, it's intolerable and people attempt to avoid it at all costs.

Personally speaking, like I've already said, I don't generally like hanging out with people who are arrogant. I can't get a single REAL conversation out of them and I'd better be off talking to some random adult about REAL things.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> A fellow member wanted me to comment on this post saying I should take some type of 'sense' or something to you people. I haven't personally been involved in this thread, yet... But now I suppose I am. Here are a few notes I'd like to make before proceeding.
> 
> Firstly, I refuse to make any remarks on whether 'Fabio' is 'hot'. It isn't my place to say nor is it the time. Secondly, I'm only making this post to state my opinion based on what I've read on the past couple of pages.
> 
> ...


I'm a football player. I love cheerleaders.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

your gold now fabio.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> A fellow member wanted me to comment on this post saying I should take some type of 'sense' or something to you people. I haven't personally been involved in this thread, yet... But now I suppose I am. Here are a few notes I'd like to make before proceeding.
> 
> Firstly, I refuse to make any remarks on whether 'Fabio' is 'hot'. It isn't my place to say nor is it the time. Secondly, I'm only making this post to state my opinion based on what I've read on the past couple of pages.
> 
> ...


go mickey lol


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think so.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

wow..i dont know if ive ever seen someone so full of themselves....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> wow..i dont know if ive ever seen someone so full of themselves....


The Christian God?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's not full of himself...obviously ur not a christian


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a bf like you once....thought he was really hot *censored.2.0* and loved to talk about it...Karma is a nasty thing though.  He knocked out a few teeth and got road rash all over his face in a freak bike accident.  The higher up you put yourself, the harder and more brutal the fall.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst of them all to be honest -.-

Just because you're a football player doesn't really mean you're the brightest of the bunch. In fact, I rarely find jocks who actually take the time to be intelligent and get a passing GPA in High School (without being forced in order to play sports).

I don't understand how you function to be honest. You're really just something I wouldn't be able to tolerate. You're already worst than some of the people I have to deal with on a dialy basis and I don't even personally know you.

And of course you love cheer leaders. You simply like the idea and pleasure you get from every single one you mess with and don't really take the time to develop some kind of real relationship with some REAL person other than a dumb b*mbo.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry for being muslim... because knowing little about the christian  religon as all my fault


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> I had a bf like you once....thought he was really hot *censored.2.0* and loved to talk about it...Karma is a nasty thing though.  He knocked out a few teeth and got road rash all over his face in a freak bike accident.  The higher up you put yourself, the harder and more brutal the fall.


I don't ride a bike, I drive.

And karma doesn't exist.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've written a letter-of-intent to go to USC for film, so I think I'm pretty smart.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was talking about God not being full of himself...not Fabio


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nynaeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the point to be honest. Karma does exist. As does every other thing that every other person believes in. You'll get your just-deserts in due time.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nynaeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot.  When you're 17 you're not only immortal, but things like karma can't touch you.  Don't worry, it'll come back on you!  And once you get to college you'll understand the 'big fish in a little pond' theory.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any simpleton could write a letter to anything and anyone. It isn't all that difficult.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sure, buddy. I'm sure.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur completely with what you've said.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already been accepted into their undergraduate program.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh..sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks mickey


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

how about everyone stops yelling at fabio and talk about something eles.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

yahhh uhhh OK?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> how about everyone stops yelling at fabio and talk about something eles.


No, I want them to argue with me.

Call me stupid, or arrogant. I like it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy sh-

I!


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm done with you to be honest. You're just too much. I could go on all day to retaliate on your little remarks, but I really haven't the time and dealing with just person crosses the line of my expected behavior.

You just seem to take every little comment posted AGAINST you and feed on it like a fiend. You're quite clever, which is very interesting, I might actually like and respect you. Nevertheless, I'm done disputing with you.

Good luck on your status as being 'hot' or whatever you and every other person describes you.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> how about everyone stops yelling at fabio and talk about something eles.


Isn't the whole point of the thread to discuss whether Fabio is whatever he calls himself? The topic simply elevated to more in-depth discussions than originally planned.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um..ok your hawtliness.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My little remarks?

Me telling you that I've been accepted into USC's undergraduate program was a remark, yeah.

Dude, I know I'm clever. I know.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

yahhh.....
so what ever happened to the uhh sexy-off?
with that 1 dude?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> yahhh.....
> so what ever happened to the uhh sexy-off?
> with that 1 dude?


He backed out, obviously. Can't compete with this.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

Just notified him, wait shortly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Just notified him, wait shortly.


Let's do this thing, I'm ready.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

Eh, I can't find a camera.

I'll concede for now, but I still maintain I'm damn sexy.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really sucks that you just haven't the looks or standards of some people =/


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Eh, I can't find a camera.
> 
> I'll concede for now, but I still maintain I'm damn sexy.


I always welcome a sexy brother to the hood.

Fish, where art thou?


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gone

D:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said... Gotta give and take.

Sure, I'm damn clever. I use it for evil, though.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabio.i lost all my respect for you. I honestly want to punch you straight in the face. and i dont care if that sentence will get me banned. because i needed to say it ...so...yeah


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man... I can barely even believe it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Fabio.i lost all my respect for you. I honestly want to punch you straight in the face. and i dont care if that sentence will get me banned. because i needed to say it ...so...yeah


You have no idea how much that means to me. : )


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O RLY


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Fabio.i lost all my respect for you. I honestly want to punch you straight in the face. and i dont care if that sentence will get me banned. because i needed to say it ...so...yeah


lol well somebody had to say it   :gyroiddance:


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha and i think mickey did a nice job talking about things that will knock the sence into some people, too


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

All Mickey did was basically call me stupid. A dumb football player.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Fabio.i lost all my respect for you. I honestly want to punch you straight in the face. and i dont care if that sentence will get me banned. because i needed to say it ...so...yeah


How could you want to punch someone so sexy?


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> All Mickey did was basically call me stupid. A dumb football player.


not really...its the points he was getting at..how you were arrogant and such


and im not calling you stupid..never will say that cuz i personally dont know


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mystery of life, my friend.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> All Mickey did was basically call me stupid. A dumb football player.


I didn't directly call you stupid nor a 'dumb football player'. I was just voicing my opinion based on what I've experienced and based on the stereo-typical data I've pulled together in the small amount of time I had prior to getting myself involved in this topic.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's a stereotype.

So, I'm good looking, and I play sports. I'm automatically stupid.

Just because I'm not a loser who is a 'loner' and 'doesn't go with the popular crowd' doesn't mean I'm worthless.

I thought you were done with me.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.not really. its the fact of how arrogant , and full of yourself you are. not a mystery unless you are mentally handicapped( no offence to actual handicapped people)


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

and i really think this topic should die down know...its getting wwaaaayy to overviewd


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> and i really think this topic should die down know...its getting wwaaaayy to overviewd


Yeah, the Majestic Art Shop needs more views. Everybody out, let's go.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was done with arguing with you, if that's what you were getting at.

But if I reply to your statements, it would be arguing so I'll refrain from doing so.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. exactly what we all mean Fabio.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm implying you people are calling me arrogant because you're either

A ) jealous

or 

B ) basing your opinion on me because I'm a good looking jock, you automatically think I'm shallow and stupid.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point B pretty much sums up everything for me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't think that's a bit unfair? You don't even know me.

Like I said, just because I'm not a loser...


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. neither of those are true. 1. why would i be jealous of you? 2. i hate stereotypes and never base them about people



i only think these things because its just my opinions..you know those things were all aloud to have?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

-sighness- 

I really agree with Mickey. I mean, it's because of people like you that I'm like this. I'm always depressed, and I have low self esteem. It's because of arrogant guys who think they're better than everyone and like to rub it in that I'm always on the verge of hurting myself. I really don't know what to say at this point. At this point my life is very *censored.3.0*ed up, and everything I've been through. 

You know I could care less that you're being supercilious the thing that bothers me is how so many people are becoming like this. I mean, Imma be honest, yes you're cute but your arrogance totally throws it off. This is life where all the cute guys are either full of themselves and arrogant or they're all just taken. But like John said, looks aren't going to be there forever. And yes karma does exist. One day you're going to get punched in the face for thinking like that. I mean sure you wanna get laid? I'm sure you will get laid, a lot. But the fun thing to think is that when that does happen it'll be because your looks, not your personality. I don't know you in person but I can infer the kind of person you are from what you say. And I'm sure you'll get laid by dumb cheerleaders who think you're oh-so hot and don't give a damn about who you are. I mean it just sucks; what the world has come to and how it affects some people greatly. I'm pretty sure you're enjoying this as much as I am. I know I'll be the person going through hell because of people like you but it's fun to think about how you depend on your 'beauty' and how it's not going to be there forever. But yeah, think what you want and have fun with your life because I know I won't. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

and yes mickey..that is a little unfair on Fabio's part


----------



## lilypad (Mar 15, 2009)

Guys, there is no use in telling Fabio how arrogant and full of himself he is. He knows this and I am pretty sure he is enjoying all the negative response from everyone else. I know everyone is voicing their opinions, as am I, but you have to realize that he is not going to change his mind  on how he views himself. Writing all these reasons on why it is bad to be so arrogant is fine and I am not saying I disagree with you, but you are not going to change Fabio's mind and you are just adding fuel to the fire ... this topic is already 24 pages. He just asked if people thought he was hot so I replied 'yes' and moved on, because that was all he was asking on this topic but it turned into so much more with all the fighting. So everyone, if you do not like how he acts then just leave the thread because you are not forced to stay here.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -sighness-
> 
> I really agree with Mickey. I mean, it's because of people like you that I'm like this. I'm always depressed, and I have low self esteem. It's because of arrogant guys who think they're better than everyone and like to rub it in that I'm always on the verge of hurting myself. I really don't know what to say at this point. At this point my life is very *censored.3.0*ed up, and everything I've been through.
> 
> You know I could care less that you're being supercilious the thing that bothers me is how so many people are becoming like this. I mean, Imma be honest, yes you're cute but your arrogance totally throws it off. This is life where all the cute guys are either full of themselves and arrogant or they're all just taken. But like John said, looks aren't going to be there forever. And yes karma does exist. One day you're going to get punched in the face for thinking like that. I mean sure you wanna get laid? I'm sure you will get laid, a lot. But the fun thing to think is that when that does happen it'll be because your looks, not your personality. I don't know you in person but I can infer the kind of person you are from what you say. And I'm sure you'll get laid by dumb cheerleaders who think you're oh-so hot and don't give a damn about who you are. I mean it just sucks; what the world has come to and how it affects some people greatly. I'm pretty sure you're enjoying this as much as I am. I know I'll be the person going through hell because of people like you but it's fun to think about how you depend on your 'beauty' and how it's not going to be there forever. But yeah, think what you want and have fun with your life because I know I won't. Thanks in advance.


agreed.except a couple of those things....like hurting myself


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Guys, there is no use in telling Fabio how arrogant and full of himself he is. He knows this and I am pretty sure he is enjoying all the negative response from everyone else. I know everyone is voicing their opinions, as am I, but you have to realize that he is not going to change his mind  on how he views himself. Writing all these reasons on why it is bad to be so arrogant is fine and I am not saying I disagree with you, but you are not going to change Fabio's mind and you are just adding fuel to the fire ... this topic is already 24 pages. He just asked if people thought he was hot so I replied 'yes' and moved on, because that was all he was asking on this topic but it turned into so much more with all the fighting. So everyone, if you do not like how he acts then just leave the thread because you are not forced to stay here.


Lily a topic like this wasn't going to end well and he sure as hell knew it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -sighness-
> 
> I really agree with Mickey. I mean, it's because of people like you that I'm like this. I'm always depressed, and I have low self esteem. It's because of arrogant guys who think they're better than everyone and like to rub it in that I'm always on the verge of hurting myself. I really don't know what to say at this point. At this point my life is very *censored.3.0*ed up, and everything I've been through.
> 
> You know I could care less that you're being supercilious the thing that bothers me is how so many people are becoming like this. I mean, Imma be honest, yes you're cute but your arrogance totally throws it off. This is life where all the cute guys are either full of themselves and arrogant or they're all just taken. But like John said, looks aren't going to be there forever. And yes karma does exist. One day you're going to get punched in the face for thinking like that. I mean sure you wanna get laid? I'm sure you will get laid, a lot. But the fun thing to think is that when that does happen it'll be because your looks, not your personality. I don't know you in person but I can infer the kind of person you are from what you say. And I'm sure you'll get laid by dumb cheerleaders who think you're oh-so hot and don't give a damn about who you are. I mean it just sucks; what the world has come to and how it affects some people greatly. I'm pretty sure you're enjoying this as much as I am. I know I'll be the person going through hell because of people like you but it's fun to think about how you depend on your 'beauty' and how it's not going to be there forever. But yeah, think what you want and have fun with your life because I know I won't. Thanks in advance.


Here's what I got from that.

I'm the reason for your suicidal tendencies. I honestly believe that people threaten to hurt themselves or do so for attention.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a debate pulled up from a few words 

I do take it back and I do apologize. It isn't of me to judge people that I haven't had personal interactions with, but you really are irking me a bit with your arrogance. I would say other things but only coffeebean! would know what I'd be meaning. (Coffeh, code word, 'blue-eyes'.)

I concur with a lot of the points coffeebean! made.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

I wanted to post b4 this got locked so....yeah this is fun


----------



## MygL (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -sighness-
> 
> I really agree with Mickey. I mean, it's because of people like you that I'm like this. I'm always depressed, and I have low self esteem. It's because of arrogant guys who think they're better than everyone and like to rub it in that I'm always on the verge of hurting myself. I really don't know what to say at this point. At this point my life is very *censored.3.0*ed up, and everything I've been through.
> 
> You know I could care less that you're being supercilious the thing that bothers me is how so many people are becoming like this. I mean, Imma be honest, yes you're cute but your arrogance totally throws it off. This is life where all the cute guys are either full of themselves and arrogant or they're all just taken. But like John said, looks aren't going to be there forever. And yes karma does exist. One day you're going to get punched in the face for thinking like that. I mean sure you wanna get laid? I'm sure you will get laid, a lot. But the fun thing to think is that when that does happen it'll be because your looks, not your personality. I don't know you in person but I can infer the kind of person you are from what you say. And I'm sure you'll get laid by dumb cheerleaders who think you're oh-so hot and don't give a damn about who you are. I mean it just sucks; what the world has come to and how it affects some people greatly. I'm pretty sure you're enjoying this as much as I am. I know I'll be the person going through hell because of people like you but it's fun to think about how you depend on your 'beauty' and how it's not going to be there forever. But yeah, think what you want and have fun with your life because I know I won't. Thanks in advance.


o.o Back to Brawl...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? That's fine, I can live with that. That's all I wanted.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

well now everything is ALL BETTER right??


----------



## lilypad (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure he knew it too. And that is probably one of the reasons why he posted the topic. But there is really nothing we can do about that so instead of everyone getting mad at Fabio while he gets the satisfaction from it, everyone who dislikes his personality should just ignore the thread.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey pizza face! Can I have some mushrooms.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You understand me perfectly, as does Mickey.

I feed off of your negative reactions, oh do I *love* it. I thrive off of it.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=) I look forward to sort of getting to know you better, that is, if you have any other type of personalities in you. I didn't mean for that to be rude, I'm just saying stuff.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 15, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> hey pizza face! Can I have some mushrooms.


My mom eats MUSHROOMS!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

Look, it's not you. It's people like you. They're so full of themselves and it's not just being arrogant. People that are arrogant usually think that they're the best; that they're better than everyone. I'm sure you know what I mean. They don't realize how much they hurt others.
To be honest, I don't care anymore. I've already been through this multiple times throughout my life and I've learned to deal with it. I just really had to say something, and it was more to those who think that being good looking is all there is to one. Being good looking doesn't excuse anyone from being arrogant. I don't give two damn *censored.3.0*s about who you are.

By the way, I'm not looking for attention, I'm looking for a place to vent. I'm sure you're not a horrible person for I've heard you're pretty nice, my point was that last sentence up there. ^


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> hey pizza face! Can I have some mushrooms.


im sorry but that wasnt needed..youre just trying to get more bells. >_<


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not always an arrogant *censored.1.3*. I'm sure that you'll find I can be kind of... interesting. Interesting in my ways.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Look, it's not you. It's people like you. They're so full of themselves and it's not just being arrogant. People that are arrogant usually think that they're the best; that they're better than everyone. I'm sure you know what I mean. They don't realize how much they hurt others.
> To be honest, I don't care anymore. I've already been through this multiple times throughout my life and I've learned to deal with it. I just really had to say something, and it was more to those who think that being good looking is all there is to one. Being good looking doesn't excuse anyone from being arrogant. I don't give two damn *censored.3.0*s about who you are.


If me liking myself hurts others...

Then I'm sorry, but I won't change.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

well...my respect for you is climbing back up the mountain..so..i guess...im..sorta...a little....s-s-s-s-so...........so...sorr...sorr...sorry,just by a tad bit though.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidsideways: two words its called pimple cream ahh shocking!!


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define interesting. I like interacting with 'interesting' people, depending on what type of 'interesting though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you said, I feed off the negative reactions. I don't know why, but I absolutely _adore_ criticisms- constructive or not. I love it when people talk bad about me, here at The Bell Tree or anywhere else.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, im gone for a few minutes and this turns into a 100 page topic. OK, fabio, you need to understand that right now, all your showing us is that you are only an arrogant little *censored.4.0*. Show us the other side of you the "interesting" side, hopefully that side will be a bit better


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _do_ have a pizza face, yeah.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Can we have some proof you didn't get this from Photobucket or its your friend?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm not looking for attention, I'm looking for a place to vent. I'm sure you're not a horrible person for I've heard you're pretty nice, my point was stated in this sentence:
> 
> Being good looking doesn't excuse anyone from being arrogant. I don't give two damn *censored.3.0*s about who you are.


Fabio, I'm not asking you to change. I'm just complaining; venting whatever you want to call it. I can't handle arrogance. I'm sorry.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Can we have some proof you didn't get this from Photobucket or its your friend?


really?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Can we have some proof you didn't get this from Photobucket or its your friend?


Haha. I'm not going to give you people my MySpace, but just ask any older Bell Tree members. that's me.

Or you can watch my video.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

what video?!?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> what video?!?


The 'A challenge.' one.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, who DOESN'T love being talked about? It really just makes you well known throughout the internet. I mean, it can only go one way. If you're nice and generous and an overall awesome person and people like you, people will immediately like you once you get to meet up with them. If people talk junk about you, people will still know you, but not for good things. Point is, people will know you.

I was a hard-ass mod over at RaGEZONE and people didn't like me for about a year and everyone generally knew my name around that area =P


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

you guys still better not be fighting.
Like said before hes hot. Deal with it. End of story.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, *censored.2.0*, I LOVE being notorious. God damn, that's my favorite thing in the world.

I don't know why, I just love it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay fair enough may I have a Link?


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mickey, the instant you joined this site people gained respect for you, it wasn't because you were an arrogant ass either.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry..just post the vid or a link..im lost >_<


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> you guys still better not be fighting.
> Like said before hes hot. Deal with it. End of story.


You're so sweet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> _you guys still better not be fighting._
> Like said before hes hot. Deal with it. End of story.


Have you been reading this cry?


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so.....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> you guys still better not be fighting.
> Like said before hes hot. Deal with it. End of story.


Cry. I love you, you're my friend, but that post makes me want to shoot myself in the head.


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love pizza...YUM! but I would never EAT anyones FACE!...


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't want to go through 20 pages, of people calling him conceited. TYVM.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See fabio, you're breaking up friendships with your arrogance.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x] my work is done.
jk


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, shut up.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pssh nothing can come between mine and jen's friendship
<33


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah :3 It makes you even MORE better than anyone else. Reason why I don't go for it is because I'm more of an angel tbh. So in some ways, we're completely opposite. You're still quite an interesting person though =)


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*john hides* yes master.

any way fabio, just try to lower your arrogance level, people can deal with SOME arrogance.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay I got yah starch  that off from being a possibility.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

We need a nation of real humans not pizza monsters ahh pizza the hutt.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the post D=


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it babe x]


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ohh! i know, who carez, eh?
yeah thats good, who cares, eh?


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

@garrett everyone has different opinions and you have to respect that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> @garrett everyone has different opinions and you have to respect that.


lolwut


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 15, 2009)

but still.....who gives a crud wat he looks like?
and who cares, eh?


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol xD I don't know about that, but thanks =)


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> All of The Bell Tree ladies that like Fabio, say 'I'.


Scary monster looks like escape from mental ward.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

.....read what you asked.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

nou I can't find it to many posts


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mick there you go again. being HUMBLE!


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to say, people didn't even KNOW I existed until after a few days of posting here and there =)


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it took me weeks before I got realized as a member on TBT


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

am i noticed by you people on TBT?
i dunno?


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Here's the other one. I don't look hot, though. No shirt off or tight shirt or sexy sunglasses. It's funny/cute.


 :O tell me did you forget your meds today eating spoons.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Where's Fabio?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

I demand more hawt, sexy pics right now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Let's see you ZF.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Where's Fabio?


he lost the battle and couldnt take it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Battle lolwut


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crisco is for cooking not for hair.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao i was kidding garrett


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

uh oh its stormy lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that an attempt at humor?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

INB4LOCK


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

off topic:
why hello storm
=D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Let's see you ZF.


But I'm not hawt or sexy. Plus I'm on my iPod. If this thread is still alive tomorrow or a different one and someone reminds me then maybe.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*  
no


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> INB4LOCK


lol, he'll take care of this awful thread.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol xD


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread is disturbing.  Please take it outside. O_O


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 17, 2009)

I loled at storm

whoops didn't see the lock, and didn't feel like reading 30+ pages....


----------

